# #feelingold



## Mehidk (Feb 24, 2020)

I think my age is showing through LOL. How old is everyone these days? Every now and then I run into a thread and a member mentions their age and I think to myself "...holy crap, I'm so much older. "

I'll start...I'm 32 (eep!)

(PS: I must say I appreciate all the input that I've received from everyone, young or older about taking care of a rabbit - being that I'm a first time rabbit owner. It's been 3 months now and so far everything has been great!)


----------



## Preitler (Feb 24, 2020)

Oh god, 32, no wonder you feel old 

Joking aside, I'm 48, and do not ask me how that happened. One day you're 25, the next day you meet 25yo people that could be your children...


----------



## Mehidk (Feb 24, 2020)

Preitler said:


> Oh god, 32, no wonder you feel old
> 
> Joking aside, I'm 48, and do not ask me how that happened. One day you're 25, the next day you meet 25yo people that could be your children...


Oh my god, that is exactly how I feel right now!


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Feb 29, 2020)

I'm only 13, so I'm still young . I always think about the future and what it will be like, so it makes me feel like I'm 20 (LOL). My friend is always getting mad at me and saying "Stop trying to grow up! Be a kid while you can!"


----------



## Hermelin (Feb 29, 2020)

I’m 22 and I act quite childish as a person. I was a lot more responsible and more structure with my life when I was younger. Might be because I had to act as an adult when I was really young and act older than I really was. Taking too much responsible as a kid. So I never had the time to just be me and express myself. So I feel uncomfortable when I’m just being myself among people  

But it just feel I haven’t had the time to do everything I want yet. Specially when you meet people that have done world trips, lived in another country for a year and so on and they are younger than me. I wonder always where they got the money to do all the things.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Feb 29, 2020)

I am 13. I have literally no idea what else to write because I don’t actually do much. I have one rabbit, Apollo, my literal only friend. I have nine siblings which is pretty stressful. And I’m the fifth oldest in 40 cousins.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Feb 29, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> I wonder always where they got the money to do all the things.


They got the money from loans. Lol!


----------



## Mehidk (Feb 29, 2020)

Theo said:


> I'm only 13, so I'm still young . I always think about the future and what it will be like, so it makes me feel like I'm 20 (LOL). My friend is always getting mad at me and saying "Stop trying to grow up! Be a kid while you can!"


Listen to your friend! Definitely enjoy the kid life while you can. Trust me, 90% of the time, I’m asking myself if I can stop adulting yet. LOL


----------



## Mehidk (Feb 29, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> I’m 22 and I act quite childish as a person. I was a lot more responsible and more structure with my life when I was younger. Might be because I had to act as an adult when I was really young and act older than I really was. Taking too much responsible as a kid. So I never had the time to just be me and express myself. So I feel uncomfortable when I’m just being myself among people
> 
> But it just feel I haven’t had the time to do everything I want yet. Specially when you meet people that have done world trips, lived in another country for a year and so on and they are younger than me. I wonder always where they got the money to do all the things.


Honestly, sometimes being childish is a nice break. It’s why I enjoy Disney (and Disneyland) so much and I have no problem telling people that I’m a kid at heart. I hope one day you won’t feel so uncomfortable around others, because from what I’ve seen here in the forums, you’ve been so helpful with others and an all around nice person. 

I feel the same way about seeing others and their life experiences. I envy those who have traveled to so many places, meanwhile I’m here just having piles of debt in my life. ‍


----------



## Mehidk (Feb 29, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> I am 13. I have literally no idea what else to write because I don’t actually do much. I have one rabbit, Apollo, my literal only friend. I have nine siblings which is pretty stressful. And I’m the fifth oldest in 40 cousins.


Holy moly! I thought my family was big. My mom is one of 11. As for cousins, I haven’t even met some of them!


----------



## zuppa (Mar 1, 2020)

Theo said:


> They got the money from loans. Lol!


Not really, there are many ways to travel cheaply, especially when you're on your own you can travel light and stay for a few months, find an easy job and live in a tourist accommodation, so your job will cover your expenses and you will have time to explore new places, then move somewhere else. Many people from Canada, Australia, New Zealand, South Korea getting one year work and travel visa and traveling Europe, working as a waitress even part time or in hostels at reception or housekeeping some tourist hostels even offer free stay, it is actually very common practice. Many people would travel to volunteer for art festivals and getting some side temporary jobs to cover expenses. There are also many options to work abroad as intern you don't get paid but your job covers your accommodation and maybe pay some too depending on your agreement. Many students doing internships during summer break for 3 months, so many options especially for young people. I think it is very good and valuable experience you see other lifestyles, meet people from different cultures that's pretty cool.


----------



## Eve84 (Mar 1, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> I am 13. I have literally no idea what else to write because I don’t actually do much. I have one rabbit, Apollo, my literal only friend. I have nine siblings which is pretty stressful. And I’m the fifth oldest in 40 cousins.




Hi [emoji112] 
That sounds a little sad to me :0( you shouldn’t just have your rabbit as a friend, what’s with other people from school? Don’t you have any girls or boys to spend some time during the day? Or one hobby or sport which interests you, where you can go once a week? 
Isn’t one of your many cousins living near by? 

It’s good if you care so much and spend so much time with your bunny but you should also think about yourself, maybe there is one like you who likes rabbits and you and your bunny’s can meet etc. 

Head up and enjoy your life!
Eve


----------



## Eve84 (Mar 1, 2020)

Hi [emoji112] 
I’m one of the older ones here probably :0) I’m 35 years old and I come from Germany. 
I’m married to my Scottish husband and we have three kids - all girls. Our oldest is 6 and the twins are 3 years old. 

We also have marine and freshwater fish. 

Eve


----------



## Hermelin (Mar 1, 2020)

Mehidk said:


> Honestly, sometimes being childish is a nice break. It’s why I enjoy Disney (and Disneyland) so much and I have no problem telling people that I’m a kid at heart. I hope one day you won’t feel so uncomfortable around others, because from what I’ve seen here in the forums, you’ve been so helpful with others and an all around nice person.
> 
> I feel the same way about seeing others and their life experiences. I envy those who have traveled to so many places, meanwhile I’m here just having piles of debt in my life. ‍



I have no debts but I will later take a loan for a year. Because it’s cheaper and have low rent, so it will make it easier for me to buy a house later on. 

I’ve only been to Disneyland once and it was in paris. Remember I didn’t enjoy it that much, but I never like amusement parks but I have been to many different. I like going to the zoo or walk in nature reserve to see animals more. But I love Disney and anime, so I often go on cinema. I always drag my best friend or my little brother with me, because I get uncomfortable with a lot of people. I switch between them so they don’t have to go that often. 

I’m looking forward for Mulan, I’m going to prebook the tickets, so I can see it in iMax with my friend. 

I’m hoping to get a new extra job, if it go well I will work to save up money to travel to japan and Philippines next summer. I’m also trying to get my internship if that what you call it on Ireland instead of sweden  

Only downside, I hate flying and I have done that at least 20 times. The great combination of being afraid of heights, being close to random people and get motion sickness 

I dream of doing a world trip or just travel by train to different countries in europe or do a road trip in USA. I just need to work for a year after my studies are done and off I go ^^


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Mar 1, 2020)

Eve84 said:


> Hi [emoji112]
> That sounds a little sad to me :0( you shouldn’t just have your rabbit as a friend, what’s with other people from school? Don’t you have any girls or boys to spend some time during the day? Or one hobby or sport which interests you, where you can go once a week?
> Isn’t one of your many cousins living near by?
> 
> ...



I’m okay 
People kind of stress me out  
I mean, I have a few friends but they live a little far from me. I’m fine with Apollo 
Thank you though!


----------



## Eve84 (Mar 1, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> I’m okay
> People kind of stress me out
> I mean, I have a few friends but they live a little far from me. I’m fine with Apollo
> Thank you though!



But it was not my intention to stress you out! I only meant it in a nice way! I didn’t wanted to tell you what you have or should do - I only wanted to give you ideas and wanted to tell you - all of us are only having one life and you should do things which makes you happy and fulfilling. To enjoy it even if certain times are sometimes not enjoyable, make the most of them. 

Most important in life is - health and second to enjoy yourself and to be happy. Don’t care what other people are saying it’s only important that you are happy with yourself! Ok? 
Eve


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Mar 1, 2020)

Eve84 said:


> But it was not my intention to stress you out! I only meant it in a nice way! I didn’t wanted to tell you what you have or should do - I only wanted to give you ideas and wanted to tell you - all of us are only having one life and you should do things which makes you happy and fulfilling. To enjoy it even if certain times are sometimes not enjoyable, make the most of them.
> 
> Most important in life is - health and second to enjoy yourself and to be happy. Don’t care what other people are saying it’s only important that you are happy with yourself! Ok?
> Eve



I didn’t mean you stressed me out! At all! I really appreciate the gesture! 

I meant, people in general stress me out. I find it hard meeting new people and often end up stuttering, going red, and just getting stressed out in general. I probably should’ve worded it properly! I actually suffer from social anxiety, not the most severe form but yeah.
I honestly really appreciate what you’ve said! You’re such a nice person! Your bunnies and daughters are so lucky to have you! 
Thank you!


----------



## Eve84 (Mar 1, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> I didn’t mean you stressed me out! At all! I really appreciate the gesture!
> 
> I meant, people in general stress me out. I find it hard meeting new people and often end up stuttering, going red, and just getting stressed out in general. I probably should’ve worded it properly! I actually suffer from social anxiety, not the most severe form but yeah.
> I honestly really appreciate what you’ve said! You’re such a nice person! Your bunnies and daughters are so lucky to have you!
> Thank you!



No it was a misunderstanding - I thought you meant it in general! Anyway you should not care what other people think of you, you should be proud of yourself and therefore not be scared of other people. Just be yourself, there will always be people who don’t like you - just avoid this people and don’t take it personally and find people who like you and just be yourself. 

Thank you very much for your nice words they mean a lot to me, specially as I sometimes, as every mum is, in doubt if I do everything right with my kids [emoji173]️

But what I wanted to say, if you are too scared you will miss out on life and don’t let that happen. Better to don’t care what other people think and say and to enjoy it! 
Eve


----------



## Mehidk (Mar 2, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> I have no debts but I will later take a loan for a year. Because it’s cheaper and have low rent, so it will make it easier for me to buy a house later on.


I enjoyed not having any debt...until I purchased a house. All in the right reasons though, I didn't want my mom to worry every year if whether or not our landlord would increase the rent, so I finally took the jump and purchased a home for us. Now we don't have to worry about the outrageous rent prices here. Where I live, houses that are even 1 bedroom, 1 bath have skyrocketed to $1,600-$1,700. 3 Bed, 2 bath are now ranging within the $2,600-2,800 prices. With jobs that are barely making ends meet, it's heartbreaking to know there are so many families around here that cannot afford these places. Not to mention, these places don't even look fancy. 



> I’ve only been to Disneyland once and it was in paris. Remember I didn’t enjoy it that much, but I never like amusement parks but I have been to many different. I like going to the zoo or walk in nature reserve to see animals more. But I love Disney and anime, so I often go on cinema. I always drag my best friend or my little brother with me, because I get uncomfortable with a lot of people. I switch between them so they don’t have to go that often.
> 
> I’m looking forward for Mulan, I’m going to prebook the tickets, so I can see it in iMax with my friend.


Funny enough, I LOVE Disneyland, but on my "non-disney" days as I call it, I get stressed out with people too. There are just some people out there that I just question how they get by on a daily basis... I love the zoo and nature as well. My group of friends aren't so fond of either one, so I only get to occasionally go on hikes or enjoy a day at the zoo. I'd love to go to the San Diego zoo one day. I hear it's one of the best here in the US. 

I'm so excited for Mulan! At first I was sad because they weren't really sticking with the animation, but after seeing the first trailer, I had a change of heart. 



> I’m hoping to get a new extra job, if it go well I will work to save up money to travel to japan and Philippines next summer. I’m also trying to get my internship if that what you call it on Ireland instead of sweden
> 
> Only downside, I hate flying and I have done that at least 20 times. The great combination of being afraid of heights, being close to random people and get motion sickness
> 
> I dream of doing a world trip or just travel by train to different countries in europe or do a road trip in USA. I just need to work for a year after my studies are done and off I go ^^


I hate flying too. It's the initial take off that stresses me out and gives me anxiety. I always have to take deep breaths and tell myself that it's okay, but to this day, I still get nervous. Doesn't help especially when I hear about flying accidents and it just makes me even more scared. Sometimes I prefer to just drive even though it takes 3x longer. Best of luck in finding that extra job! I hear wonderful things about Japan and that's one of my dream places to go to. That's an awesome goal to have and I wish you all the best in success so you can travel to all the places that you want to go to.


----------



## Mehidk (Mar 2, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> I didn’t mean you stressed me out! At all! I really appreciate the gesture!
> 
> I meant, people in general stress me out. I find it hard meeting new people and often end up stuttering, going red, and just getting stressed out in general. I probably should’ve worded it properly! I actually suffer from social anxiety, not the most severe form but yeah.
> I honestly really appreciate what you’ve said! You’re such a nice person! Your bunnies and daughters are so lucky to have you!
> Thank you!


You remind me so much of myself when I was younger. When I turned 18, I was finally able to really socialize with people thanks to my best friend. Now, I see this in my stepson as well. He finds his comfort in video games as its less stressful. Don't worry though, you will find your confidence soon enough. At one point in life, you will learn to not care of what others think. It's hard to hear that now because people are so judgmental these days, but I promise you, things will get better!


----------



## Mehidk (Mar 2, 2020)

Eve84 said:


> Hi [emoji112]
> I’m one of the older ones here probably :0) I’m 35 years old and I come from Germany.
> I’m married to my Scottish husband and we have three kids - all girls. Our oldest is 6 and the twins are 3 years old.
> 
> ...


Yay! Hi LOL. I have yet to be married, but I have been with my significant other for 3+ years and I have a stepson.


----------



## samoth (Mar 7, 2020)

I'm 39. 

My age is probably why I'm here posting on a discussion board/forum rather than facetweeting on social media. I always enjoyed the ability to read & write full sentences and learn & exchange substantive information, and that just can't be done in 78 characters or whatever.

Oh, and the ability to search. I hate when I remember something cool from FB and can't find it again because it was posted, like, two whole days ago.


----------



## Jurisfiction (Mar 8, 2020)

Well- now I feel really old- you young whippersnappers. I mean, I have grandkids.
At least my bunny is youngish.


----------



## katlupe (Mar 9, 2020)

I am old compared to most of you! 67! But I don't normally think of myself in those terms. I live with my bunny boy, "Rabbit" and have had him as a house rabbit for 5 years, though he showed up at my old house house almost 6 years ago. 

I think being friends with people of all ages is really important. If we have a shared interest, it doesn't matter how old we are. We can learn from each other.


----------



## zuppa (Mar 9, 2020)

katlupe said:


> I am old compared to most of you! 67! But I don't normally think of myself in those terms. I live with my bunny boy, "Rabbit" and have had him as a house rabbit for 5 years, though he showed up at my old house house almost 6 years ago.
> 
> I think being friends with people of all ages is really important. If we have a shared interest, it doesn't matter how old we are. We can learn from each other.


Well you don't really know how old are most of us because most of us never mention our age!

I agree with you about being friends with people of all ages is important and educational, I grew up with my grandparents and all my great grandparents were around they were my best friends and I've learned a lot from them. I was lucky my parents were very young when I was born so I lost my first great grandma when I was 15 (she was 92) and the last one when I was 24 (she was 74 when we met first time I was 9 but she always said she was 74 I never heard any other numbers) so I remember them all very well and respect them all and am proud of them all. I strongly disagree with the tendency of separating people by generations and honestly I think that marketing people trying to identify their target audiences by age are potentially losing lots of audience. My marketing lecturer told us that 'woman in her fifties has completely different interests than woman in her twenties' what a nonsense. I am all for diversity, I think separating people by age, race, education level etc as really very unwise people all are different and unique and still can have same interests nomatter old or young or their skin colour.


----------



## zuppa (Mar 9, 2020)

samoth said:


> I'm 39.
> 
> My age is probably why I'm here posting on a discussion board/forum rather than facetweeting on social media. I always enjoyed the ability to read & write full sentences and learn & exchange substantive information, and that just can't be done in 78 characters or whatever.
> 
> Oh, and the ability to search. I hate when I remember something cool from FB and can't find it again because it was posted, like, two whole days ago.


FB was a great tool for research and education when I joined it in 2008 and when they made changes a few years after with their new floating design and also privacy changes many people left it I also don't use my personal account since then. It is still useful tool for human resource and market but it is definitely overrated as a source of people statistics as too many accounts are fake or people just using for research and not giving any information at all so I don't think you can base your marketing research on FB demographics, people are slowly moving to protecting their personal data better these days, it's a bit scary that FB bought other social medias as well, LinkedIn, Instagram, they have lots of data in their hands and can manipulate it and sell it to third parties and they actually do. But no wonder, FB project was initially created as a spying tool it had great potential to become educational but unfortunately the dark side was stronger this time


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 9, 2020)

Seven decades--sounds better that way.


----------

